# Lug pattern for 1984 K20?



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Anyone know the lug pattern for an 84 Chevrolet Scottsdale K20 4wd?? I've been unable to find any websites that will tell what my lug pattern for my rims are.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

All you have to do is measure straight across the middle from the center of one stud to the center of the other, that will give you the size. For example, mine is an 8 on 6.5. hope this helps: http://adaptitusa.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=4


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Should be 8 on 6.5. I don't know if the backspacing is different than the IFS trucks though. I'll have to measure one.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

2COR517;800760 said:


> Should be 8 on 6.5. I don't know if the backspacing is different than the IFS trucks though. I'll have to measure one.


8 on 6.5 is correct and yes the backspacing is deeper on an IFS designated wheel.


----------

